# 30 pound pike caught in Colorado



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Here is the link from channel 5's video news about a 30 pound pike caught at Stagecoach Park in Colorado.

http://www.newsnet5.com/video/9666318/index.html


Wow!!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

is it just me, but wouldn't you feel LIKE CRAP if you killed a monster like that?


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

crawdiddy said:


> is it just me, but wouldn't you feel LIKE CRAP if you killed a monster like that?


Yes I agree with you, but it is legal.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

The State should make it "Catch and Release" on those big fish.......takes 25-35 years to grow that big.

Replica looks better than the real thing.

Manitoba Canada has a lot of fish that size and bigger........just because of "Catch & Release" and barbless hooks....They protect their resources.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

looked like a very memorable moment for the kids and family.
________
Visa gift cards


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

wow i couldnt image killing a fish like that


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I can't see the video.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

46 inch fish is huge but go to manitoba and youll have a shot a one... I got a 45.5 incher a 44.5, 43, and like 3 42's......... I guess thats big for colorado


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Oldfox1939 said:


> The State should make it "Catch and Release" on those big fish.......takes 25-35 years to grow that big.
> 
> Replica looks better than the real thing.
> 
> Manitoba Canada has a lot of fish that size and bigger........just because of "Catch & Release" and barbless hooks....They protect their resources.


Forget COLORADO!

I'd love to see OHIO the almighty, just ENACT some kind of protection for pike in this state!

There's not even state sanctioned protections afforded to these awsome fish by way of a simple approach, like a minimum 24" size limit. Laws such as this one are a first step. All of Ohio's border states have this minimum pike length on regulation, what is WRONG with Ohio?
All of ohio is the pikes natural reproduction habitat, according to the US Geological Service (USGS) and US Fish an Wildlife Service (USFWS).

Now add a "Catch and Release" ethic to the local pike, similar to the C&R ethic muskie anglers have on their species, and you WILL see bigger and better pike coming from this state.

Wake-up buckeyes! Get a size limit first before bashing and criticizing Colorado or any other state that has legitimate size restrictions.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Good point Cowanmuskie, but why just make it a state reguation, make it a national regulation.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Speaking of size limits, there is no size limit on Ohio Muskie except the 30" limit at Pymatuning Lake. It needs to be set at 42" plus so our catch rate & trophy potential can grow. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

if I was in charge most species other than panfish, channels, carp, etc would be C&R. Maybe we'd start seeing some 3 foot saugeyes being caught or 20" crappie, etc. OK so crappies are panfish (but not a 15" +, thats a hawg)


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

mikie_fin said:


> Good point Cowanmuskie, but why just make it a state reguation, make it a national regulation.


Miki Fin,
You live in Orange County California, Probably Anahiem or Santa Ana?

When I was A young Marine stationed in SoCal, I remember it was way too hot to support pike there, maybe a lake in Big Bear or some other mountainous area, they like cool-cold temps for at least half a year. Besides, your overly liberal state HATES Northern PIKE; Lake Davis ring a bell?

http://www.nevadaappeal.com/article/20060803/OUTDOORS/108030065

California wants ALL pike DEAD!

CDOW believes they'll gobble up all the trout. If this was the case about pike (or Muskie), millions of years ago they would have eaten all the other species of fish into extinction, and the only fish swimming today would be ESOX. It simply isn't true. Bass are just as carnivorous.

So therefore a NATIONAL size limit wouldn't work for pike, but do I like the way you think!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

"California wants ALL pike DEAD!"

that is true. I remember the lake davis fiasco.

however what you say isn't exactly true. The pike are not native to california. I do remember a nice one maybe 20 lbs coming from the big bear area.


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

BITE-ME said:


> Speaking of size limits, there is no size limit on Ohio Muskie except the 30" limit at Pymatuning Lake. It needs to be set at 42" plus so our catch rate & trophy potential can grow.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'd vote YES! on ANY legitimate size limits imposed on any ESOX here in OHIO!

The ONLY reason Pymatuning Reservoir has a 30" limit (it will go up soon), is because my home state of Pennsylvania has size limits and since OH/PA both stock muskies into it, PA's articulation is that the state of Ohio HONORS the PA regulations governing it.

The size limits are due to increase shortly (on Pymatuning). For the PA Fish and Game Commision just enacted new regs that take effect in the spring of 2007.
The "meat and potatos" of the new regs are;

"Created year-round fishing seasons on inland water for muskellunge, hybrids, northern pike and pickerel. Starting in 2007, the daily creel limit for muskellunge will become one fish of at least 40 inches in length. The limit for northern pike will remain at 2 fish of at least 24 inches in length, while the limits for pickerel will be a maximum of four fish at least 18 inches long.

In related actions, the Commission also adopted a new special regulations program where the minimum size limit for muskellunge and musky hybrids will be 45 inches. The Commission also moved to solicit public comment on designating certain waters Brood Stock Lakes where fishing for musky, musky hybrids, pike and pickerel will be on a catch and release only basis April 1 through May 31."

These new regs from Pennsylvania are extremely similar to the current regs in Michigan. As I recall, both states have a much better overall sport fisherie than here in Ohio.

BTW Indiana, Kentucky, West Virginia, Pennsylvania and Michigan have size limits governing ESOX, why does not OHIO?
These new PA regs blow away anything here in Ohio. I wish OHIO would vacate the dark ages already.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting thread and some great posts.

I would support some limits on esox also.

I don't think its a crime for someone to keep a fish if its legal though. A lot of people are moved to sportfishing by seeing mounted fish and the idea that if they catch one they could mount it too.

Most people (not all of course) eventually change and grow with the sport to the point where they release about everything they catch except for an occasional walleye or a few crappie. That's okay, but lets not forget that most of us did not start out that way. We kept and ate plenty of fish. If we caught a big one of any species, we wanted to show others.

I had a musky guide explain it to me this way once:
"Suppose a person keeps their first musky and mounts it, say a 37 incher. 
They usually set the bar higher for their second one...say 45 inches. Then they usually set the bar at 50. So, in their lifetime, they might keep three muskies...and release hundreds of them."

...Not much different than what most of us did with a lot of species, if you think about it.

Watch the video...look at the smiles on those kid's faces. There's a good chance that one or more of them might become an advocate of the sport just like us when they grow up. They'll probably join the clubs, spend lots of money on the sport, buy lots of licenses, etc. They'll most likely contribute to and provide much much more than they ever take from the sport in the long run.

With all that in mind, I would support some sort of size limit for pike and muskie in Ohio. Something reasonable that would still promote both the sport and the idea that newcomers want to keep their first serious fish.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I wish they would put a size limit on pike and start stocking them all over Ohio. I live in Findlay and I have no where close to pike fish. The only opportunity I get is my annual trip to Canada. Does anyone know of a lake, reservoir or river near Findlay that has any pike? I know the Maumee has a few but I was looking for something a little closer and better odds.
I am a catch and release fisherman, and I would like to see catch and release for all species except carp and gills. Maybe then the Findlay reservoirs would be better fishing


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

no size limit on esox in ohio???? wow, thats absurd. i just assumed there was some kind of limit. do you guys have a muskies inc. chapter in ohio?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Still can't see the video!


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> Still can't see the video!



What are you experiencing when you try to view the video?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I truly think most of all muskies are released the occaisonal one is kept by a musky angler but i would bet good money more die this time of year in ohio from skiers and them fighting to there death in the oxygen depleted water. I would be in favor of shutting August and the last week of July down as far as targetting musky. Just a thought.
________
Herbal Shop


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

mikie_fin said:


> What are you experiencing when you try to view the video?



Nothing, just a white screen. Says it's done loading but nothing happens. Let me try again.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> Nothing, just a white screen. Says it's done loading but nothing happens. Let me try again.


Cannot help you on that one. All I can suggest is to do a google search for the local news located by Stagecoach Park in Colorado. Or just try a google search in general about the story. See what happens.

Mikie


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

mikie_fin said:


> Cannot help you on that one. All I can suggest is to do a google search for the local news located by Stagecoach Park in Colorado. Or just try a google search in general about the story. See what happens.
> 
> Mikie


Thanks....


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

crawdiddy said:


> "California wants ALL pike DEAD!"
> 
> that is true. I remember the lake davis fiasco.
> 
> however what you say isn't exactly true. The pike are not native to california. I do remember a nice one maybe 20 lbs coming from the big bear area.


Crawdiddy,
Just to let you know pike are NOT native to California, only by illegal xport into the state do they exist.

California wants all pike dead; read: California Code 14, where's PETA when you really need them?

http://www.dfg.ca.gov/northernpike/biology.html


----------

